# Juvenile Idiopathic arthritis - I need an ICD-9 Code



## dcraven (Oct 24, 2011)

My provider indicated to me that JIA is arthritis with a negative rheumatoid factor but the only code that I can find is the 714.30-714.33.  Can someone assist me in finding the correct code for JIA?

Thank you in advance.


----------

